# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Ouvrir l'explorateur en ligne de commande

## nhoeb

Bonjour, 
je souhaiterais trouvais une ligne de commande qui ouvre l'explorateur sur le chemin spcifi mpais qui n'ouvre pas un 
autre explorateur si il existe dj un explorateur ouvert  l'endroit indiqu. (l'idal serait qu'il mette celui dj ouvert en avant !) 
> explorer "C:\" marche sur Xp mais pas sur Vista (mais a n'a rien a voir avec les options de dossier) 

merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider

----------


## BlackWinny

La commande c'est :

*explorer /e,c:\*


Et si on veut spcifier un nom de rpertoire c'est :

*explorer /e,c:\repertoire*


Et si on veut utiliser le nom long du rpertoire (avec ou sans accents) on le met en clair et on l'encadre avec des guillemets :

*explorer /e,"c:\nom long du rpertoire"*

S'il y a des accents, ne pas les oublier.


Et s'il faut spcifier un (ou des) sous-rpertoire(s), idem :

*explorer /e,"c:\nom long du rpertoire\nom long du sous-rpertoire"*




Plus fort encore...

Si on veut pointer un fichier prcis pour le prslectionner, on fait :

*explorer /select,"c:\nom long du rpertoire\nom long du sous-rpertoire\nom long du fichier"*

Ca ouvre le rpertoire... et a prslectionne le fichier indiqu !

Par contre a ne marche qu'avec un seul fichier  la fois. On ne peut pas prslectionner (avec les jokers * et ? par exemple) plusieurs fichiers. Mais c'est dj bien de pouvoir le faire avec un.


Essayez par exemple *explorer /select,"C:\WINDOWS\System32\calc.exe"* qui ouvre l'explorateur sur l'excutable de la calculette de Windows.



Amicalement
Black Winny

----------

